# PopSugar Neiman Marcus Holiday Edition Luxury Box 2015



## everythingandnothin (Oct 6, 2015)

*It's Back!!! And goes on sale 10/12!!! I believe it will be $250! *


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 6, 2015)

I was literally just about to create this as I saw the same email. YAY! Love this box (mostly - last year was a bit tough to love as too many overpriced items...but still love the same).


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 6, 2015)

Funny that this year is "$500 value" - last 2 years were over $600.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Oct 6, 2015)

@@boxesandboxes I was thinking the same thing about the $600! Maybe they will include items that are price inflations! I would be happy with that haha!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 6, 2015)

I stand corrected - didnt read very closely.  The "$500 value" is for two boxes- "you and a friend" ($250 each).   We don't know the retail value yet.... whew!


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 6, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Funny that this year is "$500 value" - last 2 years were over $600.





everythingandnothin said:


> @@boxesandboxes I was thinking the same thing about the $600! Maybe they will include items that are price inflations! I would be happy with that haha!


These were my exact thoughts on the value. 

2013 was $630

2014 was $684

2015 will be $500? Maybe they are under-promising and over-delivering?

If it still costs $250, I may hold off this year...although double bang for your buck is still a good deal, I am hoping they end up selling them in stores again and I can see full spoilers before committing.

*(edited to note and include @@boxesandboxes comment above)...phew! Good catch on the value of the box cost vs retail value of contents!*


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 6, 2015)

&lt;p&gt;I'm so torn on this! Mine from last year is still sitting in my "crap room" untouched. I loved the first year, but last year's was a snooze fest.&lt;/p&gt;


----------



## MET (Oct 6, 2015)

Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me.   I'm totally out this year unless they release a decenter spoiler.  I can live with it selling out.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 7, 2015)

UGH I am so torn on this.  I'm tentatively saying I'm out because it's a lot of money and I didn't really use much of the box last year.  I always tend to fold on these though.  Hopefully it sells out quickly and makes the decision for me.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm in! I loved both of the past NM boxes. What I didn't use made amazing gifts &amp; I also swapped for some multiples, like the Missoni candles. The only thing that bothered me last year was seeing them sold at NM too with the promos after I had already bought my box from Popsugar. I would much rather buy from NM &amp; a promo or discount would be awesome. I wonder if they'll try that again since so many people were upset? I don't want to miss out, but I always love a good deal.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Oct 7, 2015)

I called the 800 NM number &amp; the CS rep couldn't give me any info on the upcoming box because she wasn't able to look it up. Does anyone know if every Neiman's store carried it last year or if it was only select locations &amp; what department or area it was on display so I can call to try to get some info?

I'm not near a NM, so I never saw the display in person.

FYI-the NM Christmas book is out online &amp; last year's book had items from the previous Popsugar boxes, the Sydney Evan necklace &amp; the face cream, there is also the J Adler zebra tray in the book. Might be some clues as to what we can see this year! Maybe?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 7, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I'm in! I loved both of the past NM boxes. What I didn't use made amazing gifts &amp; I also swapped for some multiples, like the Missoni candles. The only thing that bothered me last year was seeing them sold at NM too with the promos after I had already bought my box from Popsugar. I would much rather buy from NM &amp; a promo or discount would be awesome. I wonder if they'll try that again since so many people were upset? I don't want to miss out, but I always love a good deal.


The promo thing made me so mad - people who ordered through NM (and got it earlier than us) saved $50 ... and I was a loyal PS subscriber who paid full price.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 7, 2015)

I saw it last year at Neimans in Troy,MI. The box was on a shelf display in the center of the store with other Christmas gift ideas. I think they had some sort of charity gift section that proceeds went to a specific cause-- the PS box was part of this gift section. Sorry, I don't remember the specific department.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Oct 7, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I saw it last year at Neimans in Troy,MI. The box was on a shelf display in the center of the store with other Christmas gift ideas. I think they had some sort of charity gift section that proceeds went to a specific cause-- the PS box was part of this gift section. Sorry, I don't remember the specific department.


Thank you! I'm going to try to call &amp; get some info.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Oct 7, 2015)

It was available online at NM last year and in stores (the Palo Alto store near me had it). The only reason it was discounted was because NM was running a pretty broad store wide promotion so it ended up including the PSMH LE box too, and then people used an ebates 10% off deal on top of that. It was more than $50 off of the original price that people who ordered through PopSugar paid. 

ETA: I wasn't mad that the price changed later, it was that PS did nothing for the people who paid more. Even a $10 credit on my account would have smoothed things over with me.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 7, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> It was available online at NM last year and in stores (the Palo Alto store near me had it). The only reason it was discounted was because NM was running a pretty broad store wide promotion so it ended up including the PSMH LE box too, and then people used an ebates 10% off deal on top of that. It was more than $50 off of the original price that people who ordered through PopSugar paid.
> 
> ETA: I wasn't mad that the price changed later, it was that PS did nothing for the people who paid more. Even a $10 credit on my account would have smoothed things over with me.


yeah, i had bought 2 so it really stung me. they could have made those as exclusions. but yes, I thought PS should have done something for us.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 12, 2015)

Ah! Back and forth, back and forth! I can't decide if I'm doing this or not.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 12, 2015)

I generally sit this one out, I almost bought last years via NM with the $50 off promotion. But my credit card wouldn't go through on the website. Ha!

I'm curious if this will be sold in stores this year as well.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 12, 2015)

go time!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 12, 2015)

I've never bought this box before, but I'm giving it a try this year. Hope it's a good one!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 12, 2015)

The email says there are 7 items, not sure if that was already public knowledge but it was new info to me!

I'm out without spoilers / potential discount.


----------



## jenny1973 (Oct 12, 2015)

I went for this box, I must be crazy but I skipped the Luxor Holiday Box and I am cancelling my Oui Please box, so it was justifiable.  I am a little scared after the CFDA box dupe, but I like NM and Popsugar, so excited.  Does any know the total value of the box?


----------



## MET (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm out unless there is a spoiler.  I can understand their philosophy of no spoilers but that philosophy IMO should be revisited.  All other higher cost boxes, and lower ones too, release at least 1 spoiler.  For me I was "burnt" on last year's box and the CFDA one so I'd rather spend my money on items I know I can appreciate or gift.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Oct 12, 2015)

I did it! I wanted to buy from NM this year since people who did last year got it faster, knew what was in it when they purchased, and got the $50 off... Kinda sad that's not an option this year, but I know that they won't be discounted or anything else to make me upset that I bought from PS so I just hope we all love it!


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 12, 2015)

I just noticed on the PopSugar site it says "Sold exclusively on PopSugar Must Have" so assuming they know the meaning of exclusively, it looks like it will not be in store.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 12, 2015)

Boo, I can't edit my post on mobile. That should be "know."


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 12, 2015)

AshJs3 said:


> Boo, I can't edit my post on mobile. That should be "know."


I fixed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But everyone understands autocorrect, I hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mepe (Oct 12, 2015)

Have items in previous NM boxes all been from that year's NM Christmas Book?  I just got the catalog in the mail over the weekend and was wondering... Thanks!


----------



## mepe (Oct 12, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> The email says there are 7 items, not sure if that was already public knowledge but it was new info to me!


Great info - thanks!  Both previous year's boxes had eight items so I wonder if that means less overall value this year?  Or maybe higher value items?


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 12, 2015)

I got the Luxor Holiday box and I'm planning on getting the PSLE holiday box so I passed on this one.


----------



## pbpink (Oct 12, 2015)

AshJs3 said:


> I just noticed on the PopSugar site it says "Sold exclusively on PopSugar Must Have" so assuming they know the meaning of exclusively, it looks like it will not be in store.



yes, i believe based on the wording, only PSMH will actually sell the boxes - i'm sure that it would state that it would be available on NM.com/NM stores too if they had plans to sell there as well - after so many complaints last year, i am sure they do not want anymore headaches...

if it shows up on NM, i would be surprised but never say never with PSMH! 

i read the 2015 NM christmas book and nothing about a PSMH box was in there...NM still sells items from previous year's boxes but from what i read + understood it will only be available on PSMH this year just like  back in 2013....


----------



## pbpink (Oct 12, 2015)

mepe said:


> Have items in previous NM boxes all been from that year's NM Christmas Book?  I just got the catalog in the mail over the weekend and was wondering... Thanks!


the 2014 box was part of a special charity collection put together by Ken Downing last year and we could see exactly what was in the box when NM released it along with all contents + pictures but it was after PSMH put it up for sale with no spoilers.....i can't recall how long after NM put up for sale nor can i recall if PSMH told us it would also be for sale at NM...NM is better as they have ebates too! ha! but, from what i have read thus far, it seems it will only be at PSMH for 2015 as they did in 2013....HTH


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 13, 2015)

I love the holiday boxes bought one immediately.  Excited for this


----------



## Mrs30009 (Oct 13, 2015)

pbpink said:


> the 2014 box was part of a special charity collection put together by Ken Downing last year and we could see exactly what was in the box when NM released it along with all contents + pictures but it was after PSMH put it up for sale with no spoilers.....i can't recall how long after NM put up for sale nor can i recall if PSMH told us it would also be for sale at NM...NM is better as they have ebates too! ha! but, from what i have read thus far, it seems it will only be at PSMH for 2015 as they did in 2013....HTH


I just checked back on MSA and the 2014 NM box was open to order on 10/22  Then on 10/30 PS released the spoiler of the clutch.  On 11/04 full spoilers were up.  On 11/11 the $50 coupon code went up.  I am hesitant to purchase this year.  I thought some people were able to find the NM PS 2013 in stores.  Does anyone remember?


----------



## Mrs30009 (Oct 13, 2015)

Mrs30009 said:


> I just checked back on MSA and the 2014 NM box was open to order on 10/22  Then on 10/30 PS released the spoiler of the clutch.  On 11/04 full spoilers were up.  On 11/11 the $50 coupon code went up.  I am hesitant to purchase this year.  I thought some people were able to find the NM PS 2013 in stores.  Does anyone remember?


I just saw on Facebook that this box will only be sold on the Musthave popsugar site.  I think I need to wait a little to see a spoiler.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Mermaid35 (Oct 14, 2015)

So far, not exciting enough for me to buy the box.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 14, 2015)

I like the spoiler.  Sigh.  But I do find it weird that it's not actually sold at NM.  The large trays are $295 and the small are $100 elsewhere.  I would guess it's a small?

Small Size


Overall: 12" W x 8" D x 1.5" H
Overall Product Weight: 1lbs


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 14, 2015)

Already purchased the box.  I  think they will have a problem if they send things not sold in Nieman Marcus. That wouldn't be right either  . Since one would think  ( at least I would ) that it would be stuff they may sell.   tray is just ok.  I will use it . Hope I like the other stuff more.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 14, 2015)

Odd pick for a spoiler, considering we just got a tray in the Fall box. It just seem so ho hum to me.

They make nice gifts, but meh. Just not for me.


----------



## mepe (Oct 14, 2015)

I also find it odd that this tray is not currently offered at NM - maybe it's only available in-store?? In previous years, the spoiler was the most valuable item in the box (the throw and the clutch).  Really hope that's not the case here.

On the mela website the material of the tray is listed as "bone" - does this mean real animal bone?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 14, 2015)

mepe said:


> I also find it odd that this tray is not currently offered at NM - maybe it's only available in-store?? In previous years, the spoiler was the most valuable item in the box (the throw and the clutch).  Really hope that's not the case here.
> 
> On the mela website the material of the tray is listed as "bone" - does this mean real animal bone?


maybe this year the "in collaboration" part is more coming from both sides?  Maybe they were able to source/secure wholesale for this item. the description doesn't say anything this year about being sold exclusively at (but don't recall if did in years past). this time the language was less forthcoming. I'm still excited. Think it's cute.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 14, 2015)

I did see a press release online that this brand is sold at neiman marcus &amp; bergdorf goodman. Also Liz from MSA got confirmation that this is the medium size tray which I think means the size is 15" x 11.5" .


----------



## pbpink (Oct 14, 2015)

mepe said:


> I also find it odd that this tray is not currently offered at NM - maybe it's only available in-store?? In previous years, the spoiler was the most valuable item in the box (the throw and the clutch).  Really hope that's not the case here.
> 
> On the mela website the material of the tray is listed as "bone" - does this mean real animal bone?


found link to another tray + on the website it says it was sold at both NM + BG in 2013

http://www.melaartisans.com/Details/Decor/Decorative-Trays/Sahara-Decorative-Tray---Horn-Bone-and-Wood/1095/0/0

it could very well be in store only - I bought a Missoni candle this summer (just like ones from last year's NMxPS boxes) that was never on the NM website during a sale for $15 in store at NM! i think it was called Laguna...

that's a good question about bone, i'm curious too - i know way back when, artists would often use bone as it appears like ivory but ivory has been banned for years though and has very strict regulations.....

I wonder about BONE china now too, hmmm....

I finally bought a box!

I love grey + the Moroccan design on the tray - could probably find a dupe at homegoods for much less though!  after I hit order, I started to wonder (fearfully) which item will be BLUE, ya know there will be something blue snuck in there!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 14, 2015)

They  sell the tray at  Walmart    http://www.walmart.com/ip/42896834?wmlspartner=wlpa&amp;adid=22222222227030785496&amp;wl0=&amp;wl1=g&amp;wl2=c&amp;wl3=56054260376&amp;wl4=&amp;wl5=pla&amp;wl6=64502550487&amp;veh=sem


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 14, 2015)

To be fair, Wayfair sells the tray through Walmart.com. Walmart has opened up their website for other sellers to be more like Amazon.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 14, 2015)

Yeah, that's the version I saw on wayfair too.  It was originally $125 for the small tray, marked down to $100.  The medium trays run for $150. 

Some of the bone trays on the mela artisans website specify "horn bone".  There are actually some pretty good sales for various trays right now if anyone is interested in the tray but not up for the box (or want to stick to different materials for the tray).

http://www.melaartisans.com/List/Decor/Decorative-Trays/112/0/0/1/0


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 14, 2015)

Personally I love the tray!  I get so excited when we get luxury home decor items.  its stuff I would never ever spend the money but looks so lovely in my home (and actually get used).  Very excited for this box!  I hope it ships way earlier than 11.15!


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 14, 2015)

It's artisan made, so it's probably made with bone pieces from animals that people ate for food. I mean, if it's from a 3rd world country, they're going to use real materials and what is available.

Just a thought.

As for bone china, it's made from bone ash mixed with the clay.

I like the tray and I'm sure the box will be good, but the price point was just too steep for me. It's fun to see what the things are that will be in it though, as they are revealed.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 15, 2015)

I like the spoiler a lot--I always use the home items bc we never buy anything like that. We just have old furniture from grad school and small children. So this is a fun upgrade for us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Someone on MSA copy pasted more info about the bone. It's water buffalo bone repurposed after animals are used for meat. So depending on your ethics that might be fine or not.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 16, 2015)

Another spoiler





That seals it for me, I'm def. out.


----------



## Iza (Oct 16, 2015)

Idk doesn't wow me as much as I would like it to.


----------



## kwhitteberry (Oct 16, 2015)

Another spoiler! This doesn't get me excited either. The tray was beautiful...but they usually show the best items as spoilers in my opinion. This just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Oct 16, 2015)

Now I have to consider the box.  I've been looking for a silver tassel necklace all year.  Awww, can't decide!


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Oct 16, 2015)

Meh, not a fan of either spoiler. I think I'm gonna pass.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 16, 2015)

I feel like Popsugar became meh like 6 months ago, and also the value of everything decreased.  Not sure why this happened but I wish they'd go back to the way it was before.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hmmm...still on the fence. There's probably 1-2 makeup items and 1 food item as well. I wish the box shipped sooner. I hate paying and waiting.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 16, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I feel like Popsugar became meh like 6 months ago, and also the value of everything decreased.  Not sure why this happened but I wish they'd go back to the way it was before.


me too.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 16, 2015)

Love both items. Was shopping for a tassel necklace.  Looking forward to the box


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 16, 2015)

i like both spoilers, but only $100 box like them.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 16, 2015)

I like the spoilers but the price is still too high for me.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Oct 16, 2015)

AshJs3 said:


> Hmmm...still on the fence. There's probably 1-2 makeup items and 1 food item as well. I wish the box shipped sooner. I hate paying and waiting.


I'm eyeing both the Urban Decay Vice 4 and the Kat Von D Mi Vida Loca Remix palettes.   But I could take that $250 cost of the box and buy both palettes and the silver tassel necklace and have some change.  Nope, still not enough to make me buy the box.  Sorry PSMH.


----------



## mepe (Oct 16, 2015)

Well, it's confirmed. This box is not for me.  I was hoping for some color and bling for the holidays but these items are not delivering.  I don't even know who I would gift them to.


----------



## LadyGordon (Oct 16, 2015)

I don't care for any of the spoilers, so this box is an easy pass for me. Plus I will never spend that much on one box, just too much for me. I'd rather just buy the specific things that I need.


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 16, 2015)

I like both of these spoilers so far.  I m excited for the rest of this box.  I hope there is a luxury make-up/skincare item another home item of some sort (seriously wouldn't mind another candle like last years that ended up being one of my all time fave candles,  and I will never end up paying full price to get another lol).  A yummy treat and that still leave like 2 more items- oh the possibilities.  Over on Facebook Popsugar gave the following response when asked if the value was lower this year or the $500 referred to the prize value of the 2 boxes The retail value is over $650. The $500 is indeed the sum of the price for two Neiman Marcus boxes.  So fingers crossed the rest of the box is amazing!! Ship early puhleasssse!  What else would you  love to see in this box?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 17, 2015)

Over on Facebook Popsugar gave the following response when asked if the value was lower this year or the $500 referred to the prize value of the 2 boxes The retail value is over $650. The $500 is indeed the sum of the price for two Neiman Marcus boxes.  So fingers crossed the rest of the box is amazing!! Ship early puhleasssse!  What else would you  love to see in this box?

​yeah, psyched about the cost. we knew right everyone was quoting the the value of the 2 - $250 boxes as $500 value. they erred stating that given everyone jumps on values of these boxes versus values of 2 prizes.   I'm not thrilled about the curtain pull looking necklace (if it was in another color I would have another image in my head). So that will go up for trade.  The tray is nice though


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm really happy--this still leaves room for about $400 worth of items for the remaining 5 things.

Plus, the food item is usually lower priced, so it's more likely we will get a $50 food item and then 4 $85 items, some of which will be beauty items. I'm really curious about what beauty brands we'll get. Before they've had le métier, chantecaille, and lancer...


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 17, 2015)

I was perusing the NM site and the christmas catalog and here are a few things (aka a lot of things lol) I d love to see in this box.  Come on ladies play along what items catch your eyes?

http://www.neimanmar...2&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...8&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...67&amp;cmCat=search

http://www.neimanmar...8&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...1&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...6&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...1&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...5&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...2&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...5&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...5&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...9&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...7&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...8&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...6&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...7&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...4&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...6&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...0285cat53840732

http://www.neimanmar...6&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...8&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...1&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...9&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...4&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...3&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...7&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...8&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...1&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...7&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...5&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...0&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...5&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...9&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...8&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...8&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmar...0&amp;cmCat=product

Sorry so long!  I couldn't narrow it down so many goodies at NM!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 17, 2015)

I nominate you @@Teach22 to be our curator-- I love everything you picked! I WANT that Oribe set- his products make my hair look supermodel- esque &amp; the smell is intoxicating!!


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 17, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I nominate you @@Teach22 to be our curator-- I love everything you picked! I WANT that Oribe set- his products make my hair look supermodel- esque &amp; the smell is intoxicating!!


Aww thats so sweet, thanks!  How fun (and scary) would that be! I m hoping the Oribe set makes an appearance in the box too love that line but its so pricey I only use it when it shows up in a box. Fingers crossed these boxes rock!  I ll be so excited if any of those items end up in the box lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pbpink (Oct 17, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I nominate you @@Teach22 to be our curator-- I love everything you picked! I WANT that Oribe set- his products make my hair look supermodel- esque &amp; the smell is intoxicating!!


I agree! I would love the oribe set too! I still have the one from the 2013 box and I use often, it's the never ending hair spray! soooo good! I tried samples of the first shampoo/conditioner years ago and was not blown away but I think they have been replaced by new versions...

I saw somewhere that PS said 7 items are in the box, so we still have 5 more to go!

I have a spike bracelet by Eddie Borgo and it is very high quality + it's stamped 925 silver...It def looks better in person than in pictures so you are on fence about necklace you may like it better when it arrives!

Eddie Borgo also launched a line of bags (I think with Neiman Marcus, not 100% sure exclusively) He also designed the GWP bags for the spring NM beauty bags...

I'm thinking they will 100% do a designer candle as they have the past 2 years! hoping it's Diptique, they have the best candles!


----------



## pbpink (Oct 17, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> I'm really happy--this still leaves room for about $400 worth of items for the remaining 5 things.
> 
> Plus, the food item is usually lower priced, so it's more likely we will get a $50 food item and then 4 $85 items, some of which will be beauty items. I'm really curious about what beauty brands we'll get. Before they've had le métier, chantecaille, and lancer...


I'm trying to think of which brand they will do for the box, I feel like it will be a more obscure one that is not owned by Estée Lauder which owns sooo many brands from MAC, Tom Ford to Bobbi Brown...hmmmm...
Edward Bess, Tata Haper (think she was in birch box), and Eve Lom are some that could def be in box just based on a a quick look + a guess! I'd love to try Edward Bess, heard great things esp about his lip products + powders!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 17, 2015)

I didnt click the links, but at one point saw these ADORABLE hashtag coasters (in gold or platinum) that were pretty high end (around $85) that I am hoping would be in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 17, 2015)

pbpink said:


> I'm trying to think of which brand they will do for the box, I feel like it will be a more obscure one that is not owned by Estée Lauder which owns sooo many brands from MAC, Tom Ford to Bobbi Brown...hmmmm...
> 
> Edward Bess, Tata Haper (think she was in birch box), and Eve Lom are some that could def be in box just based on a a quick look + a guess! I'd love to try Edward Bess, heard great things esp about his lip products + powders!


Those are great guesses--I was going to guess Jo Malone for a home scent or candle but they're owned by Estee Lauder too...


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 17, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> Those are great guesses--I was going to guess Jo Malone for a home scent or candle but they're owned by Estee Lauder too...


I m hoping for a fancy candle too- I love the one from last year I have it burning right now and am so sad its almost gone and as much as I love it there is no way in the world I d pay $88 for it!


----------



## MET (Oct 17, 2015)

Is this the longest that a NM/LE box has been available - I'm used to them selling within 1-2 days so I'm wondering if they will keep releasing spoilers until they sell out.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 18, 2015)

MET said:


> Is this the longest that a NM/LE box has been available - I'm used to them selling within 1-2 days so I'm wondering if they will keep releasing spoilers until they sell out.


Last year's was available for a long time (after full spoilers), but the first year's sold out very early.


----------



## MET (Oct 18, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> nicepenguins, on 18 Oct 2015 - 05:32 AM, said:Last year's was available for a long time (after full spoilers), but the first year's sold out very early.


Thanks!


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 18, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Another spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. I was originally on the fence, but that necklace is not my style. I am sure it is beautiful in person, and I'd probably end up wearing it, but it's definitely not something I would ever pick out in a store. and I can get a tray at Ross/Marshalls that looks just as nice for $20 if I really have to have one. Not trying to bag on this box, but it's just completely not anything I personally would be excited to get. So I'm really really happy I opted out, because now I can use that money for something else.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 19, 2015)

CaliMel said:


> Me too. I was originally on the fence, but that necklace is not my style. I am sure it is beautiful in person, and I'd probably end up wearing it, but it's definitely not something I would ever pick out in a store. and I can get a tray at Ross/Marshalls that looks just as nice for $20 if I really have to have one. Not trying to bag on this box, but it's just completely not anything I personally would be excited to get. So I'm really really happy I opted out, because now I can use that money for something else.


That's me too.

I'm sure there will be additional items that I really will like in this box, I liked and would love to have had a few items from each of the past boxes, but I can't swing the cost right now with my sister's wedding next month. It's not that any of the items are bad or poor choices, they're lovely, but won't fit my needs or wants even for gifts or trades.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 19, 2015)

honestly, if I saw this spoiler for the necklace, i would really have reconsidered ordering :/ it will go up for swaps. but I am guessing there will be a lot up for swaps.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 19, 2015)

My first look of the spoilers, I was like meh but then I started thinking about how cute the coasters from the fall LE box will look in the tray - &amp; then I started to get excited. It's funny - most of the jewelry I get from PS I would never pick out myself but once I get it &amp; style it, I always end up loving It!! The value on this box is great at over $650--- that means we have over $395 left-- O the possibilities... I can't wait!!!


----------



## pbpink (Oct 19, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> My first look of the spoilers, I was like meh but then I started thinking about how cute the coasters from the fall LE box will look in the tray - &amp; then I started to get excited. It's funny - most of the jewelry I get from PS I would never pick out myself but once I get it &amp; style it, I always end up loving It!! The value on this box is great at over $650--- that means we have over $395 left-- O the possibilities... I can't wait!!!


me too! my fave is still the PSMH resort bracelet trio in turquoise/gold.....soon after we rec'd that box, I saw it for sale at a hotel botique but never would have purchased! 

there is a gray diptique candle on NM.com that would go perfect with the tray! i'm feeling a gray vibe and hope they are too! hah! 

i recall last year that most people really missed having a jewelry item -  i think they pulled through with that even if not to everyone's taste - jewelry is hard to make universal as it's so personal, i wish it was rose gold but i think silver is the safest bet!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 19, 2015)

pbpink said:


> me too! my fave is still the PSMH resort bracelet trio in turquoise/gold.....soon after we rec'd that box, I saw it for sale at a hotel botique but never would have purchased!
> 
> there is a gray diptique candle on NM.com that would go perfect with the tray! i'm feeling a gray vibe and hope they are too! hah!
> 
> i recall last year that most people really missed having a jewelry item - i think they pulled through with that even if not to everyone's taste - jewelry is hard to make universal as it's so personal, i wish it was rose gold but i think silver is the safest bet!


I absolutely love that trio stack--- In my mind turquoise should never be with gold but in that stack it totally works &amp; looks sooooo cute! &amp; I'm secretly hoping that they're variations with the necklace &amp; a rose gold one shows up on my door step.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 20, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I absolutely love that trio stack--- In my mind turquoise should never be with gold but in that stack it totally works &amp; looks sooooo cute! &amp; I'm secretly hoping that they're variations with the necklace &amp; a rose gold one shows up on my door step.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sad face. They confirmed it's the silver (drapes pull color) only. 

EDIT: on Facebook


----------



## jackieee (Nov 3, 2015)

Does anyone know when the Holiday LE box goes on sale?? I'm terrified I'll miss the announcement and the box will sell out! I love the Holiday box.


----------



## Debby Jovanovic (Nov 3, 2015)

Can anyone who ordered this check to see if their shipment has initiated?  I have a PSMH box initiated from California and weighs 5 lbs.  I didn't order the Neiman Marcus box but did enter the contest to win one.  Could I have one?  Wouldn't they have notified me?

The regular boxes always originate from NY for me.


----------



## easteregg (Nov 3, 2015)

OMG. I would be so happy if you won! Did you notice in the fine print that the ERV is $396? Cool!


----------



## easteregg (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh sorry. I thought you were talking about the holiday box. Good luck still!


----------



## Debby Jovanovic (Nov 4, 2015)

I emailed PopSugar and it's my November box. Darn it!  I've never had a regular month from California and it's 5 pounds!  Can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 4, 2015)

DebbyJ said:


> I emailed PopSugar and it's my November box. Darn it!  I've never had a regular month from California and it's 5 pounds!  Can't wait for it to get here.


5 lbs that's almost a baby!


----------



## Audrey Miles (Nov 4, 2015)

I cant wait to see what you all got from the neiman marcus box. I plan to get the holiday for her one but this one was way too much money for me to splurge on. Plus I didn't appreciate how they handled this box last year by giving a discount after the fact. The whole situation didn't sit well with me.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 4, 2015)

Can't wait to see what you all get!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 5, 2015)

I know. I wish it would just sell out since it's more likely that we will get our boxes shipped then...


----------



## easteregg (Nov 5, 2015)

Yes!  I keep checking the site and finally realized how bad it would look to admit that they couldn't sell all of the NM ones first.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 8, 2015)

Anyone else getting really impatient ( and super excited) for this box to ship.  Its supposed to ship by 11/15 (i think) my fingers are crossed it ships early (like tomorrow ... pretty please).  I m so curious to see what beauty/skincare item is in the box.  Also hoping for an awesome candle (I love high end candles but never ever spend the money on them).  I purchased a few fall/winter clothing items recently and was like oh I could wear this with my silver tassel necklace, then I went home to try it together and was like wait I technically don't own/possess that yet lol  Who else is ready for this box?!


----------



## pbpink (Nov 8, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Anyone else getting really impatient ( and super excited) for this box to ship. Its supposed to ship by 11/15 (i think) my fingers are crossed it ships early (like tomorrow ... pretty please). I m so curious to see what beauty/skincare item is in the box. Also hoping for an awesome candle (I love high end candles but never ever spend the money on them). I purchased a few fall/winter clothing items recently and was like oh I could wear this with my silver tassel necklace, then I went home to try it together and was like wait I technically don't own/possess that yet lol Who else is ready for this box?!


yes!! 
I saw this:

http://wwd.com/beauty-industry-news/skin-care/marisa-berenson-teams-with-neiman-marcus-for-skin-care-launch-10266119/

Marisa Berenson Natural Cosmetics

it's in a few stores + going to be sold online soon, hmmmmm

Frederick Malle has new candles too!

#speculation


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 9, 2015)

Wondering if some of the items will come from here:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gifts/Love-to-Give/cat55920773_cat000672_/c.cat?icid=home1b_LovetoGive_110415

I'd love the smith and cult set and the ysl lip set. Please Santa! Owl cookie jar maybe?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 9, 2015)

this is what I am hoping to get!  (gold preferred, but either): http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jsp?from=brSearch&amp;responsive=true&amp;request_type=search&amp;search_type=keyword&amp;q=hashtag%20coasters&amp;l=hashtag%20coasters&amp;src=suggest&amp;dq=hashtag%20coasters&amp;aq=hash&amp;fl=


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 9, 2015)

Did this box sell out?  I'm starting to wonder if I should get it after all.  I am the actual worst.


----------



## jenny1973 (Nov 9, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> Wondering if some of the items will come from here:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gifts/Love-to-Give/cat55920773_cat000672_/c.cat?icid=home1b_LovetoGive_110415
> 
> I'd love the smith and cult set and the ysl lip set. Please Santa! Owl cookie jar maybe?


Those would be very nice gifts in the box.  I like the smith and cult and cookie jar.  The cookie jar is not an item I would buy, but would love to receive in the box.  I hope for no coasters, no beanies or scarfs.  Looking forward to the necklace!  Do you all think this box will ship on time since they are still selling them?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 9, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Did this box sell out?  I'm starting to wonder if I should get it after all.  I am the actual worst.


They still have the "fewer than 500 boxes left" header on the website.

You're not the worst!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 9, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Did this box sell out?  I'm starting to wonder if I should get it after all.  I am the actual worst.


I'm sure people will be selling their whole boxes - and definitely trading items.  I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 11, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I'm sure people will be selling their whole boxes - and definitely trading items.  I wouldn't sweat it.


Yeah there's always someone who doesn't look at spoilers or has second thoughts. and then sells the whole thing. 

I want mah spoilerssssssss


----------



## jenny1973 (Nov 11, 2015)

My NM Box is shipping today, 11.2lbs. What a whopper! I am guessing that is the tray!!! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 11, 2015)

jenny1973 said:


> My NM Box is shipping today, 11.2lbs. What a whopper! I am guessing that is the tray!!! Can't wait!!!!


how is it shipping .. fed ex?


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 11, 2015)

My shipment is pending .. YAY!!! I think this box is going to be freaking AMAZING!!! (fingers crossed)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenny1973 (Nov 11, 2015)

beachbaby30 said:


> how is it shipping .. fed ex?


Yes. Fed ex.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 11, 2015)

Woot woot got my tracking number eek so excited!


----------



## easteregg (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh man! My November box won't arrive until Friday. Hope my NM box shows up before Christmas!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 12, 2015)

Anyone have an estimated delivery date for this box yet?  Mine just says label created and 11.2 lbs- can the tray possibly be more than 5 or 6 lbs... what in the world is in this box!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 13, 2015)

Same.  Anyone near cali (or in cali) actually have boxes that shipped?  Mine just says label created with no estimated ship date.


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (Nov 13, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Same.  Anyone near cali (or in cali) actually have boxes that shipped?  Mine just says label created with no estimated ship date.


I am in Atlanta, mine says anticipated ship date 11/11/15 from GIlroy, CA


----------



## Mrs30009 (Nov 13, 2015)

I am in WI.  Mine says label created 11/11.  Received 11/12 and at a different location (Sacramento CA) today,  11/13.  Mine estimated delivery isn't until next Saturday 11/21.  

Someone in CA should get their box today or tomorrow.  So excited to see what is in this box!


----------



## kwhitteberry (Nov 14, 2015)

Is anyone supposed to receive it today? I can't wait to see what's in it!


----------



## kwhitteberry (Nov 14, 2015)

Is anyone supposed to receive it today? I can't wait to see what's in it!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 14, 2015)

mine has not shipped yet just label created


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 14, 2015)

I get so excited every time I see a new post in this thread thinking maybe it's spoilers lol.  My label was created on the 10th and I haven't seen any movement since then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I m hoping the box is moving and the tracking number just isn't being updated--- I m getting excited for this box!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 15, 2015)

Where are all the Cali folks in terms of tracking?  I won't be getting mine until the night before Thanksgiving (which isn't helpful given its the holidays - one of the most traveled times of the year for this country).  So looking forward to seeing what others get.  My poor package folks... I am getting 2 of these.  And I am sure other items will also arrive while I am gone :/


----------



## pbpink (Nov 15, 2015)

mine is 11.2 lbs and has slowly been getting closer, the box is in stonewall, la and expected to be to me on mon, nov 23....


----------



## pbpink (Nov 15, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Anyone have an estimated delivery date for this box yet?  Mine just says label created and 11.2 lbs- can the tray possibly be more than 5 or 6 lbs... what in the world is in this box!


i don't think tray could be that heavy could it? 

does anyone recall weight of other NM boxes?


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 15, 2015)

My box started moving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but it's not due to get to me until Friday 11/27- geez you'd think for a $250 box they could upgrade the shipping method! I hope my delivery date moves up like a week lol. Anyone set to get their box this week?


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 15, 2015)

I think the tray is like a couple of pounds bc the small one weighs less than two pounds and we are getting the medium. we're probably getting a fancy painted brick or something lol


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (Nov 15, 2015)

Mine is due Tuesday! Can't wait! (and the Nov one tomorrow!)


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 15, 2015)

cybeline said:


> Mine is due Tuesday! Can't wait! (and the Nov one tomorrow!)


Eeeek!  I m so excited for you!  Please post your thoughts on it when you get a chance!  Have fun opening your goodies, hope you love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 15, 2015)

mine has shipped it will be delivered this Wednesday,


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 16, 2015)

Surely we'll get spoilers today!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 16, 2015)

Hoping.  Any Cali deliveries today?


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 16, 2015)

Wooo hoo full spoilers here 

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/11/neiman-marcus-popsugar-must-have-box-full-spoilers.html

Enjoy


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm loving this box - super happy girl here!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 16, 2015)

I have one that I would sell - cost plus shipping.


----------



## Kitana (Nov 16, 2015)

It's a nice box but nothing I would pay $250 for. The only items I like are the tray and sunglasses. I'm glad I didn't purchase this. Hope everyone who bought it, loves it!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 16, 2015)

Very happy with the box cant wait to get mine . Will use everything


----------



## MET (Nov 16, 2015)

I am really happy for those that ordered and liked their boxes.  I am also happy that I skipped this year's box.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 16, 2015)

Oh my goodness that clock swoon!  I m super excited about this box.  All beautiful stuff I probably would have never bought myself but will definitely use.  I just bought a Deborah Lippman holiday nail set from sephora (2 polishes) and was super impressed with how long it lasted w/o chipping so I m excited to get some additional colors.  I always wanted to try something from the Kevin A. line and that lookbook looks like an awesome intro. to his line.  Super excited.  I have a feeling I m going to love that necklace-- I was iffy on the resort box necklace and wear it ALL THE TIME.  Peanut butter and chocolate is my happy place I may have to hid those from myself lol  And I ve got some big plans for that tray.  The only thing thats a maybe for me is the sunglasses and solely because sunglasses and my head don't always get along-- but those look beautiful and if not for me they ll make a lovely gift. I hope my box picks up speed I want it even more now! Hope everyone enjoys or finds happy homes for their goodies!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 16, 2015)

I like the necklace, clock, bon bons, and palette. I can't decide if I should buy the whole box or dive into trading.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 16, 2015)

AshJs3 said:


> I like the necklace, clock, bon bons, and palette. I can't decide if I should buy the whole box or dive into trading.


Well the nail polish, tray, and sunglasses will all make awesome gifts-- and make u look uber generous lol.  Do it girl! lol Either way I hope you get the pieces you like whether thru purchasing or swapping-- good luck!


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 17, 2015)

I just went to the PopSugar site to see if it's still for sale and it's down for maintenance. I wonder if that means Holiday boxes today?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice box, I only really like/want 3 of the items so I might try to pick them up in swaps.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 17, 2015)

Wow, this box looks amazing!! I want it all.


----------



## LadyGordon (Nov 17, 2015)

So glad I skipped this box, nothing in it appeals to me. But I'm happy for those of you that did purchase and hope you enjoy everything in it!


----------



## jackieee (Nov 17, 2015)

3/3 Neiman Marcus boxes have been major let downs, and I'm glad I've passed on each one.

I'd use everything but the clock, which is just not my style, but I'd be pissed if I paid $250 for all of that. I could go to HomeGoods and get almost identical products for well under $100.

That said, I hope the people who got it enjoy.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 18, 2015)

I got this box &amp; the Nov box today &amp; it felt like Christmas haha. As usual, in my opinion the box in person is even better than in the photos. I could have done without two beauty items, but they are beautifully packaged &amp; will make awesome gifts if I don't swap them. Gifting from boxes is one of the ways I justify the costs, so I'm ok with these. The necklace is beautiful, chic &amp; well made. I'll be wearing it a lot. The tray is really impressive. I swapped it already for some awesome stuff because I already have several large trays around my house &amp; don't have anywhere to put it. Otherwise I would have kept it happily. Chocolate-yes! And the clock is my absolute favorite item. I'm sentimental about rocks because I had a dear uncle who was a rock hound &amp; it is stunning! I was hoping for the blue one to compliment my all-white modern decor, but I love &amp; will use the neutral one if I can't trade. I was just hoping for a pop of color in my very neutral home : ) Oh! I almost forgot the sunglasses - gifted as well to someone I needed a really nice Christmas gift for. I'm super happy with the box. I can't wait to see what's in the Holiday box &amp; Rachel Zoe winter. I adore this time of year.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 18, 2015)

jackieee said:


> 3/3 Neiman Marcus boxes have been major let downs, and I'm glad I've passed on each one.
> 
> I'd use everything but the clock, which is just not my style, but I'd be pissed if I paid $250 for all of that. I could go to HomeGoods and get almost identical products for well under $100.
> 
> That said, I hope the people who got it enjoy.


really? $100? I am looking forward to receiving my box.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 18, 2015)

I ordered this after seeing the full spoilers...so glad they had some left for those of us who couldn't commit.  I wasn't hugely in love with any of the individual spoilers they released but think it's worth the money now that I see the box as a whole.  I really love the décor items...the tray is right up my alley (but waaaaaaay more $$ than I would ever pay), and the clock will spice up my boring work desk.  I have always wanted to try Kevyn Aucoin products, love Deborah Lippman, and have never met a chocolate + PB candy I don't like.  The necklace and sunnies aren't really homeruns for me but I'll wear them.  I am actually much more excited for this year's box than last year's...and I MAY even get more use out of it than I would have gotten out of year 1 if I had purchased.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 18, 2015)

Fun!  It's nice to have that option.  Breaking it down by total items, it comes to $35 an item (or $38.50/item if have higher taxes and paid $270).  Nice quality at those price points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 19, 2015)

Mine arrived today and I love it.

Everything really looks expensive and not "TJ Maxx" the way some people on MSA were describing. I got a lovely "grass" color for the clock, which also functions as a picture frame (if you take the back part off, there's a frame in it). I'm keeping it on my mantel and I'll light a candle behind it sometimes to see if I can get it to glow through the geode part. The DL polishes are all full size. The necklace actually looks silver rather than the gunmetal color it seemed like it was in the pictures.

The tray is really gorgeous, too. We went to Spain for our honeymoon and the tray reminded me of the Alhambra. Both the tray and the clock are very substantial and I think I would try to trade for them if I didn't already have the box. 

The sunglasses are a no for me, so they'll either be gifted or my husband may hang onto them as spares. They look expensive if you're worried about them looking nice enough to gift.

The candy is very nice but you only get nine of them so that means they average like $4 each. #fancy


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 20, 2015)

I agree about the value. I like the items in the box a lot, but feel like it's something we would have gotten for cheaper a few years ago.  $250 for these items is kind of not the right ballpark for me price-wise (esp when Rachel Zoe gives you all that for $100).  But this is the first box I've really liked the items in for awhile.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 20, 2015)

Here is the problem with the NM box value: there is no way it could ever bring the same value as the limited edition boxes.  A fun little math nerd problem....

2015 LE box values:

Holiday for her: $396

Fall: $313

Summer: $320

Resort: $370

So on average, LE boxes are $350 value for $100 cost. 

$350/$100 = $x/$250

Solving for x, the NM box would have to have a whopping $875 worth of stuff for us to feel like we are getting the same value as the LE boxes.

It's just not going to happen. 

Edited to add (because my math nerdery can't be stopped): This box was worth about $647ish, so it feels about 25% short of the expected value. A more appropriate price point given PSMH's LE box values would be $185.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 20, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Here is the problem with the NM box value: there is no way it could ever bring the same value as the limited edition boxes.  A fun little math nerd problem....
> 
> 2015 LE box values:
> 
> ...


Really glad you put this together! I have really liked most of the LE boxes.

At some point I feel like you get diminishing returns, though, and I think that I'm one of the people for whom this box is worthwhile. I feel like if I'd gotten the Rachel Zoe ring instead of the necklace, and a $100 eye cream instead of the makeup palette, that would be a $100+ higher box value but I wouldn't notice a difference in my feelings about it, and might actually like it less. But everyone is different (and don't get me wrong, I'm eagerly waiting for the RZ box!)


----------



## Mrs30009 (Nov 21, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Here is the problem with the NM box value: there is no way it could ever bring the same value as the limited edition boxes.  A fun little math nerd problem....
> 
> 2015 LE box values:
> 
> ...


I too am a math nerd.  Love your post.  I received the box today and am very happy with it in person.  Love the tray.  The necklace is better in person.  Each item is quality and luxurious.  I really like the NMPS box.  But....I would not recommend it.  Not sure why.  You nailed it.  Reason = PS value.  Price point should be $185.  Still happy with the box and not regretting the purchase.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 21, 2015)

Christmas came early... My box just arrived!! I loved &amp; will use everything in this box. The only item I'm gifting are the chocolates- I thought it would make a great little gift for my dog groomer. I received the clock in smoke which is such a cool color-- it's gray with a blue rim around the perimeter. It actually compliments the color of the tray. Everything in this box is Super Luxe &amp; just makes me happy. I shop a lot at homegoods &amp; I love homegoods- the quality of the items greatly exceed anything I've ever seen or purchased from home goods


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 22, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, I still think this is a great box, definitely better than last year's. I can't wait to get mine! But it's helpful for people on the fence (this year or in the future) or who get these for value rather than curation to know that the LE boxes have way higher value.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 22, 2015)

What a pleasant surprise- my box came today (Sunday?!?).  It was scheduled to arrive on Friday the 27th I went out this morning it was not there but when I came back there it was.  So weird for it to show up on a Sunday but I ll take it!  I m so excited to go thru everything!


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 22, 2015)

Oh my goodness my clock is purple its so incredibly beautiful- I didn't realize purple was even an option I can't get over how gorgeous it isl!   I was excited about this box after the spoilers but man in person its incredible such beautiful high quality items.  The value of the other special edition boxes may be higher but this box and its item feel more luxurious and high quality to me personally.  Thank you pop sugar- home run!  Enjoy your goodies ladies!!


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 22, 2015)

Did anyone  else have a hard time getting their clock to work?  I followed the instructions popped the clock face out, removed the plastic tab, set time and pushed in knob. The battery is in (its super teeny). But its not ticking.  I m so bummed I love this clock but its kinda useless if it doesn't work.  Any suggestions to get this little cutie ticking.


----------



## sakura33 (Nov 23, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Did anyone  else have a hard time getting their clock to work?  I followed the instructions popped the clock face out, removed the plastic tab, set time and pushed in knob. The battery is in (its super teeny). But its not ticking.  I m so bummed I love this clock but its kinda useless if it doesn't work.  Any suggestions to get this little cutie ticking.


Maybe the battery is a dud... replacement clock batteries aren't too expensive if you try switching it out. Otherwise take it into a watch store to see if they can figure out the issue


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 11, 2015)

Just did mani-pedi with the deborah lipman collection - LOVE!  Gorgeous.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 14, 2015)

I finally got my box yesterday (yay Sunday mail deliveries!)

I got a purple clock, which I am pretty excited about because I didn't want a neutral option.  It's going to look great on my desk at work! 

I watched some unboxings while I was fondling my new things...I didn't realize there were variations on the Kevyn Aucoin palette!  Someone definitely had a really pretty version where all of they shadows were purples; mine are browns.  I will get more use out of the shadows in mine, but the blush and glosses were prettier in the one she had.  No way can I pull off the bright coral in my palette. 

I'm so glad this box was still available after full spoilers came out.  In the past I have either waited and it sold out and I missed an amazing box (NM#1 and other LE boxes) or bought it right away and then totally regretted spending so much money on something I didn't love (NM#2).  It's nice to have things work out for once!


----------



## brownmartin (Mar 25, 2019)

This is a cute collection for luxury gift items same as I found on LUXEVA about luxury products and services you can avail throughout the world and enjoy these luxury items in the world of class and flavors.


----------

